# Travel Destinations > South America >  South America

## Travel4

Hi guys

Im off to south america for 3 months shortly and want to know where your favourite places were and where you would recommend for me to go. I have already done heaps of research but am just interested in hearing what other travellers thoughts are.

Thanks!!

----------


## jason

I would like to suggest you to visit these places in South America. 
1) Galapagos
2) Machu Picchu
3) Perito Moreno Glacier.
4) The night sky from San Pedro de Atacama.

----------


## GFI

Well, Argentina is pretty good destination in Africa where outstanding natural beauties, beaches are located. Youll also find some of the worlds tallest mountains, exciting waterfalls, resorts, restaurants, parks and museums which attracts and majority of tourist visit every year.

----------


## smithyuvar

Machu Picchu is the best place in south America and I hope you're really like it.

----------


## AnnieGao02

That would be funny if it were not for the fact that 1000s of South Americans are illegally sneaking into the US every day. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

----------


## integrisintl

South America has many places for travel and the best places such as Peru and Galapagos are more popular with great enjoy.

----------


## switbrowne

Argentina has a very good destinations Africa's outstanding natural beauty and beaches. Also find in the Museum to attract the tourist most visited some of the best mountain world, dramatic waterfalls, resorts, restaurants, Park, every year.

----------


## mikehussy

The best countries of south America for traveling
 1- Brazil
2- Columbia
3- Chile
4- Bolivia
5- Peru

----------


## sophiewilson

Hey, right now I can think of an amazing trip I had a few years back to Patagonia. Here you can see adorable little Magellan Penguins. I love these creatures & had a great time there.  :Smile:  Have fun you too

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

South America is one of the best continent. South America has so many best cities and visiting places like Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte and  Rio de Janeiro in Brazil. Bogota in Colombia,  Buenos Aires in Argentina, Caracas in Venezuela,  Guayaquil in Ecuador and so many other. These all places have it's own speciality and it can attract more people toward it.

----------


## Eithan

South Africa is really a great place for travel . there are many places for travel which you like for travel . South Africa has many attraction like Kruger National Park,Table Mountain, Gold Reef City, Cradle of Humankind, Montecasino . 
There are some attractions of south Africa which attract travelers from all around the world.

----------


## teena4gupta

absolutely right that South Africa is really a great place for travel. South Africa is most famous for its culture, dignity & traveling destination. Cape town is the capital of South Africa & its most popular city of South Africa for traveling.

----------


## tranzysmitha

South America occupies the southern portion of the American landmass. The continent is generally delimited on the northwest by the Darién watershed along the Colombia Panama border. Some source instead suggest the Panama Canal. 
and many places you can seen their spend time with your family in america move all places in one of state is florida.

----------


## aliceta

Machu Picchu and Perito Moreno Glacier is the best place in South America

----------


## CindyWilliams

hi there, iam a new bie.

----------


## LeahLucas

I love to read your post.keep it up.

----------

